# DIY: Refurbishing/Polishing Assembly Bolts



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't want my walkthrough to be lost in my build thread, so I'm making a standalone thread to make things easier when searching.

*DIY: Polishing/Refurbishing Assembly Bolts*

_TOOLS_:
- Drill
- Q-Tips
- Rag(s)
- Scotch Brite Pad
- Steel Wool (optional)
- Polishing Compound
- Knife (Scraper)
- Tap/Die

STEP 1:
Before you do anything, I suggest running all of your bolts through a die to make sure all threads are clear of burrs, thread lock, and wheel sealant.

In oder to clean all the facets on the bolt heads, scrape the crud off of each one carefully with the knife (scraper) to make sure they don't get scratched. This is the most fun part...
Another option is to use a Dremel with a pointy wire brush tip to clean all the facets. I don't have one, so I paid the price... :banghead:










STEP 2:
Mount the thread of the bolt in the drill chuck. _Make sure you don't over tighten the chuck_! This could damage the threads and would result in the need to run the bolts through the die again.










STEP 3:
Spin the drill in one hand and use the knife (or scraper) to get rid of any thread lock or wheel sealant still left on the shank of the bolt. This process is very similar to using a lathe. Make sure not to get anything caught on the bolt, as it could knock the object out of your hand. Tool control is key.










STEP 4:
Spin the drill in one hand and apply medium force to the shank, head, and dimple of the bolt with a scotch brite pad and/or steel wool. This will get rid of any crud that the knife could not, and clean any oxidation off of the bolt.










STEP 5:
This should be the result; a relatively clean (possibly brushed metal) look. If this is not what yours looks like, continue scraping and/or using the scotch brite pad/steel wool.










STEP 6:
Using polishing compound, apply medium force to the dimple on the bolt head with a Q-Tip while spinning the drill.










STEP 7:
Apply polishing compound to remainder of bolt head.










STEP 8:
Apply medium pressure to bolt head with rag while spinning the drill. Make sure not to catch the rag on the bolt or the drill chuck during the process.










STEP 9:
Clean remaining polishing compound off of bolt head with rag while spinning the drill. The same concern about catching the rag on the bolt or chuck applies.










STEP 10:
While spinning the drill, clean the bolt dimple out with a clean Q-Tip.










STEP 11:
Finished result:










STEP 12:
Rejoice!










STEP 13:
Sit down, shut up, and continue working. Chances are you have about 140+ of these to do and it's time consuming...


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

Nicee, however I've heard of peoples bolts obtaining surface rusting after this. Have you had this issue? I'm debating on doing this or just buying new ones.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

apope930 said:


> Nicee, however I've heard of peoples bolts obtaining surface rusting after this. Have you had this issue? I'm debating on doing this or just buying new ones.


My bolts are made out of Stainless Steel so that won't be a problem for me. It could be a problem for people with plated steel hardware if they wore through the plating though.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

First off, great write up. Glad my bolts are painted shew.

Ever thought of trying one of the bolt tumblers? I feel like I remember hearing CCW talking about having one big enough they did their faces in.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

03_uni-B said:


> First off, great write up. Glad my bolts are painted shew.
> 
> Ever thought of trying one of the bolt tumblers? I feel like I remember hearing CCW talking about having one big enough they did their faces in.


If I was going to do another project I would definitely get one. I was looking on McMaster-Carr and you can get one for under $300. Then you just need to get the tumbling media and cleaners/compounds to go with it. Maybe I'll start myself up a little side business... 

Tumbling Media

Vibrating Machine (0.1 cu. ft. Capacity)


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

I like it


----------

